# WANTED: Long term rental, Oroklini or Paphos area



## greiga (Feb 15, 2009)

We are looking for a 3 bedroom villa or town house in either Oroklini/Pyla or Paphos area. Professional family looking for a long term home. 

Requirements
Fully furnished with good quality furniture (not basic holiday furniture)
Villa or Town house
3 bedrooms. May consider 2 if a really good quality property. 


We are currently living in Cyprus and can easily arrange viewing.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The mod on here, Veronica is an agent I believe??? I dont know if she does rentals

Jo xxx


----------



## matthew tinklin (Oct 8, 2010)

i would also be interested in if anyone can help me out with some ideas also.

thanks

Matt


----------



## rupiereeves (Oct 22, 2010)

And me! family home where there are other children. My son is 2


----------



## tackle (Mar 9, 2010)

hi guys, when i posted up veronica game me the link to her page, Cyprus villas, apartments and property for sale. Properties in Paphos.
a good site & im sure theres some rentals there as well.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Guys if you say where you want to live people might be able to help you.
Most rental agents only cover certain areas, so for example if you are going to be in Nicosia you need an agent who is based there.


----------



## Jodey1980 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,
I have a friend that may be able to help you. They have a high quality 2 bed townhouse and they are returning to the UK and looking to rent there property. If you e-mail them at <snip>Hope this helps


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Please do not give peoples personal email addresses on the open forum. It leaves them open to spambots who trawl forums such as this to harvest emails.
Please use the private messaging system.


----------

